# Polo and Dibs at the Birman show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We went to the Birman show with Polo on exhibition and Dibs in the Pet Ped section, we all had a lovely day, Polo loved meeting his public, even the show manager came over for a cuddle, Dibs done good she got reserve Oly and placed well in her sides, we also had someone showing a Ragaddict at the TBRCC show and he got Overall Neuter


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Beautiful cats  Can I ask how you groom polo for a show/ exhibition? 

I have 2 maine coon kittens who I intend to show but I am a little unsure how I would groom them ready for the show. So things like shampoo and types of brushes, hairdryer??


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Steverags said:


> We went to the Birman show with Polo on exhibition and Dibs in the Pet Ped section, we all had a lovely day, Polo loved meeting his public, even the show manager came over for a cuddle, Dibs done good she got reserve Oly and placed well in her sides, we also had someone showing a Ragaddict at the TBRCC show and he got Overall Neuter


Oh my god, I knew it..... I knew I had seen polo before. I was browsing the maine coon cat club site a couple of weeks ago and was bowled over by a picture of him on the site. I actually left it open in my browser for a few days  He is absalutely stunning. I hope Thor grows up to be as beautiful as him


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Polo has roughly a 2 hour grooming session before a show, which includes Groomers goop, a whitening shampoo, a degreaser , a texturizing shampoo and lots of rinsing and blow dried after the bath


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Steverags said:


> Polo has roughly a 2 hour grooming session before a show, which includes Groomers goop, a whitening shampoo, a degreaser , a texturizing shampoo and lots of rinsing and blow dried after the bath


How did you introduce him to a hairdryer? Thos seems a little less scared than Tiffany at the moment but we are making progress as she stayed in the bedroom just now whilst my partner used the hair dryer, though she was quite worried. Is there a particular one you can buy that makes less noise maybe?

Is there a way to positively reinforce their behaviour whilst using a hair dryer?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

They are introduced as kittens, we have had a couple of cats that didn't likethe hair dryer, but Christine (wifey) blow dries her hair every morning and the cats are always around her


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Steverags said:


> They are introduced as kittens, we have had a couple of cats that didn't likethe hair dryer, but Christine (wifey) blow dries her hair every morning and the cats are always around her


Would you suggest that I begin bathing them now ready then? They are 14 weeks old now with big fluffy coats 

Could you recommend some grooming brushes to me too


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Mind im looking at the picture of Tiffany and thinking maybe I should be asking for advice grooming my daughter hahahahah


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We use combs Simular these
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...HvTrDS7jb3dxEUXYiNj_gzuxJgCWGWB90CvDgRDSNuFOw

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...X1rskHErt_tsr-7p37pV4FrU_9eoUxLqANebWBQwcWHNA


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations and well done Dibs! Looking as gorgeous as ever Polo!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations Dibs and to the neuter you bred


----------

